

Would you recommend starting from HTML5 & CSS3 for beginners? - gimondarake

Hello,<p>I am a middle school student trying to dive into the world of web designing and developing.<p>I have been interested in (using) the web since I was little, but now I want to be in the "creating" side. After researching about web design and development, I believe it is better to start from markup languages before script languages. And I was wondering, should I start from learning the new HTML5/CSS3 or  should I stick with current version of HTML/CSS first? Are HTMl5/CSS3 something that beginners should definitely avoid? Or it doesn't really matter which one I start with? And it would be also great if you can recommend me a good book on HTML(5)/CSS(3) or a website about them!<p>Thank you very much in advance :).
======
gimondarake
I don't really have a knowledge of HTML, but when I compare the current HTML
and HTML5, seems like HTML5 is more simpler?

~~~
gimondarake
I agree, that's what I thought too.

But I don't know if starting from HTML5 will make a bad habit for beginners.

------
yadhu
he he

